
Monzo brought the Valley’s ‘wild ideas’ to Britain’s staid banking system - inthewoods
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/27/how-monzos-tom-blomfield-went-from-silicon-valley-to-starting-a-bank.html
======
inthewoods
Lost 47m pounds on 9m in revenue. Sounds like "Change Bank"

